# Conical plastic primary fermenter



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 17, 2010)

I searched the forum but didn't come up with anything so far. I am looking at plastic conical fermenter as a primary in 30 gallon size. I am researching this to see if anyone else has these and are they satisfied with them? 

http://www.tank-depot.com/product.aspx?id=854

I have used something like this in the past but it wasn't made of the same material and failed pretty quickly, within two years! Also I am loking at the full drain type to keep things as sanitary as possible. I am figuring that since we use plastic buckets, wood barrels, all kinds of things why not this?

Mark


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 17, 2010)

Roatan_Mark said:


> I searched the forum but didn't come up with anything so far. I am looking at plastic conical fermenter as a primary in 30 gallon size. I am researching this to see if anyone else has these and are they satisfied with them?
> 
> http://www.tank-depot.com/product.aspx?id=854
> 
> ...



This type of tank caught my eye a few years back...the conical shape does seem like it would collect lees in the most efficient way. If these prices are real they are much better than I've seen elsewhere though the stand can cost as much or more than the tank.

I have no need for this big a fermentor but if you're going to be doing big batches then this might be worth a try.


----------



## soulie (Aug 17, 2010)

Mark,

I'm also really giving some thought to the same plastic conical: 30 gallon size. 

I would really love to hear some other people's experiences with plastic.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

There is another member on the forum who is starting up his own winery - and i believe he is using plastic as well. Here is the link that shows his tanks:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8466


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 18, 2010)

I have seen ppl make their own stands for these. Not that hard or expensive. One fella has his sitting on a 55 gallon poly drum with a hole cut in the side to access the drain portion! Yes it looks like you can dump the lees pretty well and maybe leave the must in the primary longer because of that fact.


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 18, 2010)

On another note, this mango wine is leaving a ton of lees behind and this is one thought as to how to reduce it while still keeping it in the primary, maybe even able to keep it in the same tank as the secondary if lees is easy enough to remove from the bottom valve! I know, dreaming but it might work!

P.S. Mango is in nylon stocking type bags but it still passes through!


----------

